# [SOLVED] Ubuntu 10.10 and sound issues



## snglnluvnit (Aug 5, 2009)

I have Ubuntu 10.10 running on an Intel DG33FB board w/2.2 core 2 cpu, 2 gb ram, NO sound card, just onboard sound. I don't have speakers but the sound from the rear jack works with my head phones. The front jack does not seem to be working. I seem unable so far solve the issue. Any suggestions/guidance of course is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## gdea73 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.10 and sound issues*

Did you have any other OS installed before Ubuntu?
For example, did you run WinXP on this PC before?
Basically, did the front headphone jack _ever_ work--because if it didn't, it's obviously a hardware problem (double-check the connections from the front audio ports to the motherboard).

But if this an Ubuntu-specific problem, which I'll assume it is, then... it might be worth trying the 10.04 LTS. It could be a bug with the latest Ubuntu. But actually first thing would be to check alsamixer to see if anything's muted:

Just type in Terminal:

```
alsamixer -D hw:o
```
and it should show you the alsamixer settings. Mess with them a bit, and see what you get.


----------



## snglnluvnit (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.10 and sound issues*

The "alsamixer -D hw" returned "No such device" I don't know if it ever worked prior to this, this is the first installed OS.. The connections are secure.


----------



## snglnluvnit (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.10 and sound issues*

I must have disabled my sound somehow before I tried the command you suggested. Now it gives me something to play with..which one would show me the front jack? I also installed "device manager" but I was unable to tell anything from there. I will take front off case tomorrow and check the area better..


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.10 and sound issues*



snglnluvnit said:


> I must have disabled my sound somehow before I tried the command you suggested. Now it gives me something to play with..which one would show me the front jack? I also installed "device manager" but I was unable to tell anything from there. I will take front off case tomorrow and check the area better..


The front audio jacks, normally link to the sound card via an internal screened audio cable. This connects to pins on the sound card (or motherboard in your case).
Sometimes the connector is just a push fit, so check that the cable exists and is connected.

Ubuntu uses Gnome as standard desktop. The gnome mixer icon is on the top panel, first open and check that all controls are not muted.


If still no sound, open a terminal and post output from:

lspci -v


----------



## snglnluvnit (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.10 and sound issues*

I can not find Gnome mixer on panel, I have gone into system>preferences>sound, and made sure nothing was muted. Here is a copy/paste of "lspci -v" for some reason it would not let me do it as an attachment.. I have checked the connection from the front panel jacks to the mobo. I do have a question on that though, one plug is AC97, the other is HD. I have the HD plugged in, I have tried both. How do I know which one to use for sure?

:~$ lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
Memory behind bridge: 90000000-91ffffff
Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000080000000-000000008fffffff
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: pcieport
Kernel modules: shpchp

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express MEI Controller (rev 02)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
Memory at 92225900 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) 
Capabilities: <access denied>

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0001
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46
Memory at 92200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]
Memory at 92224000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
I/O ports at 20e0 
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: e1000e
Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
I/O ports at 20c0 
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
I/O ports at 20a0 
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
I/O ports at 2080 
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
Memory at 92225400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0002
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 47
Memory at 92220000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff
Memory behind bridge: 92300000-923fffff
Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000092700000-00000000928fffff
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: pcieport
Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff
Memory behind bridge: 92100000-921fffff
Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000092900000-0000000092afffff
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: pcieport
Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff
Memory behind bridge: 92400000-924fffff
Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000092b00000-0000000092cfffff
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: pcieport
Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0
I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff
Memory behind bridge: 92500000-925fffff
Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000092d00000-0000000092efffff
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: pcieport
Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0
I/O behind bridge: 00006000-00006fff
Memory behind bridge: 92600000-926fffff
Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000092f00000-00000000930fffff
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: pcieport
Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
I/O ports at 2060 
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
I/O ports at 2040 
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
I/O ports at 2020 
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
Memory at 92225000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=32
Memory behind bridge: 92000000-920fffff
Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IH (ICH9DH) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
I/O ports at 2458 
I/O ports at 246c 
I/O ports at 2450 
I/O ports at 2468 
I/O ports at 2430 
I/O ports at 2420 
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10
Memory at 92225800 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) 
I/O ports at 2000 
Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
I/O ports at 2448 
I/O ports at 2464 
I/O ports at 2440 
I/O ports at 2460 
I/O ports at 2410 
I/O ports at 2400 
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
Memory at 91000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
Memory at 80000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: nvidia
Kernel modules: nvidia-173, nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface (rev b2) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
Subsystem: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface
Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
I/O ports at 1018 
I/O ports at 1024 
I/O ports at 1010 
I/O ports at 1020 
I/O ports at 1000 
Memory at 92100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) 
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: pata_marvell
Kernel modules: pata_marvell

07:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5044
Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19
Memory at 92004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
Memory at 92000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
Capabilities: <access denied>
Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci
Kernel modules: firewire-ohci, ohci1394

Thanks, Scott


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.10 and sound issues*

Your sound card is using Intel ICH9 chipset.

You will be using AC97 connector not HD.
Need output from two more commands please

sudo lsmod | grep snd

cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/info

You can copy and paste the commands if you read this on Ubuntu.


----------



## snglnluvnit (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.10 and sound issues*

Here are the returns from the 2 commands you asked me to run. Ok, I don't know why I can't seem to be able to add them as an attachment, it says "invalid file" anyway, here they are:::: Thanks for your help!!

snd_hda_codec_realtek 217971 1 
snd_hda_intel 22107 2 
snd_hda_codec 87552 2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep 5040 1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm 71475 2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
snd_seq_midi 4588 0 
snd_rawmidi 17783 1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event 6047 1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq 47174 2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer 19067 2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device 5744 3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
snd 49006 13 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
soundcore 880 1 snd
snd_page_alloc 7120 2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

card: 0
device: 0
subdevice: 0
stream: CAPTURE
id: ALC888 Analog
name: ALC888 Analog
subname: subdevice #0
class: 0
subclass: 0
subdevices_count: 1
subdevices_avail: 1


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.10 and sound issues*

That all looks good to me, all kernel modules loaded.
Your motherboard manual is here:

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/15062/eng/DG33FB_ProductGuide01_English.pdf

The bad news is that the front audio connector is HD only, see page 46 of your manual for the pinout. To use HD audio requires a HD dongle which then feeds an audio system.
You may have damaged this if you have plugged in low impedance headphones into a HD connector.

I cannot see on your motherboard anyway to connect the AC97 output to the front audio connectors. 
This page from Intel may help
http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-015851.htm

Note: Intel High Definition Audio headers are pin-compatible with AC'97 chassis and connectors.
This means the cable will fit but the audio will ONLY be presented as HD not AC97 unless specificly mentioned in your motherboard manual

Hope that helps.

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-015851.htm


----------



## snglnluvnit (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu 10.10 and sound issues*

Well, I'm not exactly sure if it helps. I appreciate all your efforts, but after looking at manuals it sounds like it is not going to have sound from front jacks. I was unaware of the difference between HD jacks and non-HD jacks.. I did plug in headphones into the front and it did fit very tight. I am guessing I damaged the front jack.. But like I said, Thanks for taking the time to assist me.. I have been a long time user of windows, and am really enjoying my beginning journey into the Ubuntu world. Just need to learn how to find the answers when the questions arise. Scott


----------



## shivankg (Jan 19, 2011)

I have Ubuntu 10.10 and the front jack was not working. I download Alsa Mixer (not Gnome Alsa Mixer) and accidently changed the channel mode to four channels. And sound worked ! I just dont know how but it worked. 

Thanks,
Shivank


----------

